# Colouring books for grownups



## Ameriscot (Apr 2, 2015)

I thought this was a great idea.  Meditative, mindful and relaxing.  I've downloaded some mandalas to colour.  

http://www.theguardian.com/commenti...uring-in-adults-free-your-mind-play?CMP=fb_gu


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 2, 2015)

Could be fun.  Are any adult ones available?


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 2, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> Could be fun.  Are any adult ones available?



Why am I not surprised at your reply you bad boy?


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 2, 2015)

Just trying to keep it real, but you didn't answer my question...:love_heart:


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 2, 2015)

I suppose there are but I have no intention of looking.  I'm going to do some mandalas I've just printed.  Completely non-pornographic.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 2, 2015)

Who said anything about porno?  I just would just like to color in some female forms...


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 2, 2015)

Disney has a lot in its princess range.
Should find something there, Ralphy.

Or you could try something more mature


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 2, 2015)

Hmm, well maybe an unclothed version...


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 2, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> Hmm, well maybe an unclothed version...



Which ones do you want to see naked, whistlers mother or Disney princesses?


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 2, 2015)

All of them!


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 2, 2015)

Colouring/coloring books for adults: I had no idea they were such a big hit!

http://www.npr.org/2015/04/01/396634471/artist-goes-outside-the-lines-with-coloring-books-for-grown-ups

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/culture/...-turn-to-colouring-books-to-fight-stress.html

http://store.doverpublications.com/by-subject-coloring-books-creative-haven-.html

http://www.independent.co.uk/arts-e...nch-are-going-crazy-for-crayolas-9883103.html


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 2, 2015)

Tsk tsk, Ralphy boy.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 2, 2015)

Hmm, looks like there is an opening for my kind of coloring book.  Maybe I could get a small business loan and start cranking them out.  I could be the next Hugh Hefner...


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 2, 2015)

Omg!


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 2, 2015)

Well, forum members would be invited to the mansion...


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 2, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> Well, forum members would be invited to the mansion...



Oh, well that's different.  Okay.  Go for it.  You have my full support.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 2, 2015)

OK, and I need a better bathrobe to hang out in...


----------



## ndynt (Apr 2, 2015)

Interesting mind picture....Ralphy.  You in your bathrobe, coloring pictures of nude females.  Bib needed?:wink1:


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 2, 2015)

No invitation for you!


----------



## ndynt (Apr 2, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> No invitation for you!




:lofl:


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 2, 2015)

You laugh now but you will cry when you miss out on all the fun...


----------



## ndynt (Apr 2, 2015)

Perhaps I shall, when I have to refer to you as Sir, instead of Ralphy....:crying:


----------



## Cookie (Apr 2, 2015)

To get back to the subject ..... 

AS - Those coloring books are a great idea and very relaxing! You can also download printable pictures online. 
Google Printable mandalas.  Or, like me, you can make your own using a round geometrical stencil.  Pencil crayons are easy and neat to work with.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 2, 2015)

I've downloaded and printed a few and started on one of them with some coloured pencils we've had for ages.  Need a better sharpener though so I'll have to pick one up tomorrow.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 2, 2015)

Cookie, have you tried the twistable coloured pencils or crayons that don't require sharpening?


----------



## Cookie (Apr 2, 2015)

I have an electric sharpener but don't like using it as it removes too much crayon and before I know it I'm left with just a stub. The best thing I've found is to do it by hand with a pen knife for more control over the amount of pencil being removed.


----------



## Cookie (Apr 2, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Cookie, have you tried the twistable coloured pencils or crayons that don't require sharpening?



Those sound great, must look for some online or at my craft supply store. Thanks for that suggestion.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 2, 2015)

Cookie said:


> Those sound great, must look for some online or at my craft supply store. Thanks for that suggestion.



I ran across them on Amazon when looking for the pencils and crayons.


----------



## ndynt (Apr 2, 2015)

Have you tried the watercolor pencils?  I love it's soft shadowed look.  The printables are beautiful.  For me though, I have a problem with coloring within lines (Sigh)  I have used coloring pages on a light box though.  Placing another sheet of watercolor paper on top of it, then dots of water in the spaces, then color....for a rather free form water color effect.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 2, 2015)

ndynt said:


> Have you tried the watercolor pencils?  I love it's soft shadowed look.  The printables are beautiful.  For me though, I have a problem with coloring within lines (Sigh)  I have used coloring pages on a light box though.  Placing another sheet of watercolor paper on top of it, then dots of water in the spaces, then color....for a rather free form water color effect.



No, haven't heard of those.  I'll check them out.  I've just ordered some twistable self-sharpening coloured pencils and crayons.  I noticed when colouring my mandala this afternoon that my eyesight makes it more challenging than when I was a kid with 20/20.  

I've posted about this on Facebook as well and I'm amazed at the number of friends who have been colouring for years!  Mostly mandalas.


----------



## Cookie (Apr 2, 2015)

I got into doing mandalas last spring and did a few landscapes with pencil crayon too  - very addictive and relaxing, can do it on my lap. I like the water color pencils too, but find I'm very messy with them. I tend to get carried away with paint and it gets everywhere.


----------



## Pam (Apr 2, 2015)

Do loads of colouring with my grandson... usually pictures of wrestlers or dinosaurs.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 2, 2015)

Cookie said:


> I got into doing mandalas last spring and did a few landscapes with pencil crayon too  - very addictive and relaxing, can do it on my lap. I like the water color pencils too, but find I'm very messy with them. I tend to get carried away with paint and it gets everywhere.



I'm not wanting to be an artist so I don't want messy.  I just like the meditative effect, just like when a was a kid.  Although my mandala I'm working on is looking nice.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 2, 2015)

Pam said:


> Do loads of colouring with my grandson... usually pictures of wrestlers or dinosaurs.



Yes, I remember doing that.    My stepdaughter says she does colouring with her son who is nearly 3.  They do lots of crafty things together - all our birthday, father's day, xmas cards are made by him (with some help).


----------



## Cookie (Apr 2, 2015)

I agree, pencil crayon mandalas are very meditative and calming for me too, -- and they look so nice when they're finished. Let us see when your done and I'll see if I can dig out a few of mine.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 2, 2015)

Okay!    Watching the debates tonight of the 7 UK party leaders so maybe I'll work on it then to keep me from exploding!


----------



## ndynt (Apr 2, 2015)

Using a botancal coloring page, this is a one I did.  With the light box method I described earlier.  My antique botanicals were ruined from a water leak, missed them...so tried to duplicate them.  You can do the same with colored pencils. ( Took it out of the frame.  Let's see if it viewable now )


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 2, 2015)

From what I can see, it looks nice.


----------



## Pam (Apr 2, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Okay!    Watching the debates tonight of the 7 UK party leaders so maybe I'll work on it then to keep me from exploding!



LOL You might break a few crayons tonight!


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 2, 2015)

Pam said:


> LOL You might break a few crayons tonight!



I might actually throw something at the tv!  When all 7 start talking at the same time I may have to break open that bottle of gin I've put away, diet or not.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 3, 2015)

ndynt said:


> Using a botancal coloring page, this is a one I did.  With the light box method I described earlier.  My antique botanicals were ruined from a water leak, missed them...so tried to duplicate them.  You can do the same with colored pencils. ( Took it out of the frame.  Let's see if it viewable now )View attachment 16607




Lovely!  Much better now.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 3, 2015)

Here's my first mandala.  On the outer circle I did random colours, but found I prefer a set pattern of colours like I did on the inside.  Really enjoyed doing this.  

Pam, I didn't break any of my pencils last night.


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 3, 2015)

That is sensational, Ameriscot.
Love the gradations within the different coloured sections.


----------



## Pam (Apr 3, 2015)

Very nice! I think I'll have a shot at doing one.


Glad you didn't break any crayons last night... did you manage to avoid the glass of gin though?


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 3, 2015)

Thanks, Dame.  I might just print this one again and do it with fewer colours.  There are a lot of free ones online, so many choices.  I've started another one.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 3, 2015)

Pam said:


> Very nice! I think I'll have a shot at doing one.
> 
> 
> Glad you didn't break any crayons last night... did you manage to avoid the glass of gin though?



Yes, managed to not open the bottle of gin.  Still behaving.


----------



## Josiah (Apr 3, 2015)

ndynt said:


> Using a botancal coloring page, this is a one I did.  With the light box method I described earlier.  My antique botanicals were ruined from a water leak, missed them...so tried to duplicate them.  You can do the same with colored pencils. ( Took it out of the frame.  Let's see if it viewable now )View attachment 16607



Really very lovely, Nona.


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 3, 2015)

My thoughts too. They looked like painted illustrations by early botanists.


----------



## ndynt (Apr 3, 2015)

Very nice, Ameriscot....love the way you were able to get a monochromatic effect, with each color.


----------



## Glinda (Apr 3, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> Hmm, looks like there is an opening for my kind of coloring book.  Maybe I could get a small business loan and start cranking them out.  I could be the next Hugh Hefner...



Hey, Ralphy, you've already exceeded Hugh Hefner!


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 3, 2015)

ndynt said:


> Very nice, Ameriscot....love the way you were able to get a monochromatic effect, with each color.



Thanks, ND!


----------



## ndynt (Apr 3, 2015)

Thank you, for your kind words,  Ameriscot, Joshiah and Dame Warrigal.  Love the early botanical illustrations...especially ferns and herbs.


----------



## Cookie (Apr 3, 2015)

Very nice mandala AS - nice and subtle.   And Ndynt, your botanical is lovely.  Got to try some soon.

My printer/scanner cable is missing - so can't scan til it is located, darn!


----------



## ndynt (Apr 6, 2015)

Ran across some wonderful coloring books from UK, by Millie Marotta, a Welch artist.  Look more like nature related Zentangles.  I love the  Animal Kingdom book.  When I googled it, a lot of printable pages from the book came up.

http://milliemarotta.co.uk/
*
https://www.google.com/search?q=Animal+Kingdom+by+Millie+Marotta&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=6skiVdKWCcvXsAXol4CgBg&ved=0CCYQsAQ&biw=853&bih=355
*


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 7, 2015)

I've ordered the Animal Kingdom book. Colouring books for adults are huge sellers now. I've been picking some out on Amazon UK.


----------



## ndynt (Apr 7, 2015)

I ordered it also, Ameriscot. I do not think I can bear to color in it though. It is too beautiful.  Did you see her cards, on her site (discovered the link did not work and changed it)?  Delightful.  Love all her artistry.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 7, 2015)

I got the Animal Kingdom book today.  It's really lovely but the binding makes it impossible to colour the entire picture when it's spread across two pages, and the book won't lie flat.  And in one of them the centre goes right through a birds head.  And I don't see a way to tear out the pages. Nobody complained about this in their reviews on Amazon. Although the did say the book used to be a high quality paper, now it isn't.  Oh well....I'll just do what I can.  

I was looking for the post about those high quality artist's pencils someone mentioned?


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 7, 2015)

Oh right.  Found them.  Prismacolor.


----------



## ndynt (Apr 7, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> I got the Animal Kingdom book today.  It's really lovely but the binding makes it impossible to colour the entire picture when it's spread across two pages, and the book won't lie flat.  And in one of them the centre goes right through a birds head.  And I don't see a way to tear out the pages. Nobody complained about this in their reviews on Amazon. Although the did say the book used to be a high quality paper, now it isn't.  Oh well....I'll just do what I can.


I was reading someplace that initally it was published as her 3 part  journal.  Perhaps that is why it is not as functional as the usual  coloring book?  Can you scan the pages, using a better quality paper  than the regular copy paper?   If you really want to tear the pages out....when I remove pages from old books I use a small box cutter.  Back the page with a piece of cardboard.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 7, 2015)

ndynt said:


> I was reading someplace that initally it was published as her 3 part  journal.  Perhaps that is why it is not as functional as the usual  coloring book?  Can you scan the pages, using a better quality paper  than the regular copy paper?   If you really want to tear the pages out....when I remove pages from old books I use a small box cutter.  Back the page with a piece of cardboard.



No, I'll just deal with it as it is.  They should have perforated the pages to make them easy to get out, but a boxcutter would work. Most are single pages so those are okay to do in the book.  I've been doing my colouring on my laptray. 

I also received the self sharpening coloured pencils and crayons that I'd ordered.  Started on one of the drawings in the new book with the pencils. Don't like them at all. It's easier and looks better with the pencils I was using and sharpening with a knife.  So I'll stick with that and give away the crayons and pencils to 3 year old grandson who is coming to visit in a couple of weeks.


----------



## ndynt (Apr 7, 2015)

How disappointing, Ameriscot.  You were so anticipating them.  I shall remember that, in case I ever decide to buy self-sharpening pencils.  I always had difficulty finding colored pencils that were the density to color well.   Copic, I found worked the best, for me.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 7, 2015)

ndynt said:


> How disappointing, Ameriscot.  You were so anticipating them.  I shall remember that, in case I ever decide to buy self-sharpening pencils.  I always had difficulty finding colored pencils that were the density to color well.   Copic, I found worked the best, for me.



I should have known better - they are made by Crayola.  I think I'll just buy a new set with more colours.  The ones I am using were just laying around the house when I moved here 15 years ago.  They aren't bad but some work better than others and I need a bigger variety of colours. I'll keep Copic in mind when I look.  There's a shop in town that will have some.  Or I could wait for a visit to Glasgow and go to a proper art shop. 

I've got a Book of Kells colouring book coming tomorrow.


----------



## ndynt (Apr 7, 2015)

If you want to try the ultimate in coloring....look at this Copic marker tutorial.  They are expensive, but are refillable and last a lifetime.   
https://imaginationinternationalinc...o/copic-coloring-tutorial-by-sherrie-siemens/


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 7, 2015)

Nona, are you familiar with Faber Castell pencils?  They aren't cheap and they get very good reviews.


----------



## ndynt (Apr 7, 2015)

I have used them, as well as every other brand on the market, through the years.  It is rather a subjective thing, I believe.  How you, individually, use it.  After using the Copic, I have never used anything else.  Of course, I use them primarily for shading, vs coloring.  When you go to an art store, if anything like the states, you can buy the different brands singularly.  Try each one out and see what one works the best for you.  I imagine the online art sites, vs Amazon, may offer them singularly also.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 7, 2015)

ndynt said:


> I have used them, as well as every other brand on the market, through the years.  It is rather a subjective thing, I believe.  How you, individually, use it.  After using the Copic, I have never used anything else.  Of course, I use them primarily for shading, vs coloring.  When you go to an art store, if anything like the states, you can buy the different brands singularly.  Try each one out and see what one works the best for you.  I imagine the online art sites, vs Amazon, may offer them singularly also.



The only Copic I find on Amazon UK is markers, no coloured pencils.  And I do want to stick with pencils.  I doubt I'll be doing any shading and definitely no drawing.


----------



## ndynt (Apr 7, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> The only Copic I find on Amazon UK is markers, no coloured pencils.  And I do want to stick with pencils.  I doubt I'll be doing any shading and definitely no drawing.


I looked and looked for you...had to go and check mine to be sure that is what they are.  With the popularity and versatility of the markers they must have phased the pencils out. All they make now are techical pencils, in only three colors.
 In my search I discovered my favorite art supply store (Pearl Paint) has closed all their branches.  Were in business since 1933.   Bill Blick is a good art supply store.  Have a wide variety of colored pencils.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 7, 2015)

Thanks, Nona!  I think I'll order the Faber Castell pencils as it will be quite a while before I can get to an art store.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 7, 2015)

Watched the tutorial.  The markers look good but I think I'll stick with pencils.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 17, 2015)

I've got the Faber Castell coloured pencils and really like them.  I bought the pencil sharpener made for them as well.  This page out of the Animal Kingdom book took ages!  Didn't always stay in the lines,  but I enjoyed doing it.  Tried to scan but it was too big, so I took a photo of it.  Just wish this book was on nicer paper.


----------



## ndynt (Apr 17, 2015)

It is beautiful, AM. You are more adventerous with colors than I am    Cannot see where you did not stay within the lines.  Glad that you love your new pencils.   Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## Cookie (Apr 17, 2015)

Really nice, AS - I saw some books on Amazon that I might try, especially like the Paisley designs.  Saw the Crayola twisty colored pencils online but they are exorbitant  at ($107.00 Can.) I'll stick to the usual and hand sharpener or pocket knife method. I see your using bolder colors.  I found when I was doing my mandalas that I wanted to color very solid after a while.


----------



## Pam (Apr 17, 2015)

Definitely got to get myself a colouring book!


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 17, 2015)

Annie, love the caterpillars, and your bold use of colour!


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 17, 2015)

ndynt said:


> It is beautiful, AM. You are more adventerous with colors than I am    Cannot see where you did not stay within the lines.  Glad that you love your new pencils.   Thanks for sharing it with us.



Thanks, I really like this one. I bought the set of 36 colours but I now feel restricted and wish I had the 72 or 120 colour set!  I mostly used the colours just randomly.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 17, 2015)

Cookie said:


> Really nice, AS - I saw some books on Amazon that I might try, especially like the Paisley designs.  Saw the Crayola twisty colored pencils online but they are exorbitant  at ($107.00 Can.) I'll stick to the usual and hand sharpener or pocket knife method. I see your using bolder colors.  I found when I was doing my mandalas that I wanted to color very solid after a while.



Thanks.  Don't get the twisty crayons, they aren't pointed tips.  I'm giving my set and the twisted coloured pencils to 3 year old grandson.  I love the Faber Castell with the Faber Castell sharpener.  Pointed tips for small spaces.  Much better than using a knife.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 17, 2015)

Pam said:


> Definitely got to get myself a colouring book!



Love it!  You are very focused while doing it which is the whole point.  Very mindful hobby.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 17, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Annie, love the caterpillars, and your bold use of colour!



Yes, I ignored all colour rules!


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 17, 2015)

Annie, if you ignored the rules, then you are au courant. There are no rules!


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 17, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Annie, if you ignored the rules, then you are au courant. There are no rules!



I'm such a rebel!!!  LOL!


----------



## Raven (Apr 17, 2015)

Beautiful work AM.  It's looks like a relaxing hobby and I bet the time flies by quickly
when you are working on a picture.


----------



## Bee (Apr 17, 2015)

Crikey Faber Castell is a blast from the past, many moons ago when I worked for a Shipping and Forwarding Agency, Faber Castell was one of our biggest clients and it was always me that had to deal with them.

Apologies for going off topic.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 17, 2015)

Raven said:


> Beautiful work AM.  It's looks like a relaxing hobby and I bet the time flies by quickly
> when you are working on a picture.



It is very relaxing and yes, time does fly.  I've been doing them while watching tv or just sitting with DH who is watching something I'm not really interested in.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 17, 2015)

Bee said:


> Crikey Faber Castell is a blast from the past, many moons ago when I worked for a Shipping and Forwarding Agency, Faber Castell was one of our biggest clients and it was always me that had to deal with them.
> 
> Apologies for going off topic.



I was researching all type of coloured pencils and one of the most expensive ones got bad reviews - they broke frequently, but these got great reviews.  The ones I found in our house were mostly too hard.  The 36 pack of Faber Castell (they've been in business since something like 1870?) were about £40.  But I feel so limited with the colours I need more choices!!


----------



## Bee (Apr 17, 2015)

I know Faber Castell were always popular, I knew they were an old company but didn't realise they were still going., actually the name bought back some pleasant memories and they were always very nice to deal with.

Hope you manage to get the extra colours you need.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 17, 2015)

Bee said:


> I know Faber Castell were always popular, I knew they were an old company but didn't realise they were still going., actually the name bought back some pleasant memories and they were always very nice to deal with.
> 
> Hope you manage to get the extra colours you need.



I'll just have to cough up for a bigger set I guess.  Hate to get duplicates of the ones I already have.  The way I'm going I'll have these pencils used up in months!


----------



## ndynt (Apr 17, 2015)

Dover Publications had a great sale on their coloring books.  60% off.  I just looked and unfortunately their international shipping rates are very high.  But, you can sign up for daily sample pages.  They include coloring pages you can download and print, using a good quality paper.  I have found some interesting Art Deco pages on there.  Here are the adult coloring books  http://store.doverpublications.com/...-haven-.html?gclid=CP_FoZqL_sQCFZUdgQodin0ALg


----------



## Bee (Apr 17, 2015)

That might be the way to go Ameriscot with a bigger set.


----------



## Cookie (Apr 17, 2015)

Found these on Amazon.ca for around $27-$28 (Can.)  The Faber Castell cost around $1.85 each.   I like the color selection.  I have some Crayola metalics that I got in our local drugstore for around $3 for 8, which is a good deal and they are really smooth. From all my sets the ones that I have many duplicates of are the blacks and browns and greys, which I hardly ever use.  I use up my aquamarines, greens and reds the fastest.  

Oops forgot to mention brand:  

*Prismacolor Premier Manga Colored Pencil Set, 23 Colored Manga Pencils (1774800)*


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 17, 2015)

ndynt said:


> Dover Publications had a great sale on their coloring books.  60% off.  I just looked and unfortunately their international shipping rates are very high.  But, you can sign up for daily sample pages.  They include coloring pages you can download and print, using a good quality paper.  I have found some interesting Art Deco pages on there.  Here are the adult coloring books  http://store.doverpublications.com/...-haven-.html?gclid=CP_FoZqL_sQCFZUdgQodin0ALg



Thanks, but shipping anything from the US is usually very expensive.  Amazon UK has quite an extensive collection.  I could take a look and have things shipped to my sister's where we'll be this summer.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 17, 2015)

Cookie said:


> Found these on Amazon.ca for around $27-$28 (Can.)  The Faber Castell cost around $1.85 each.   I like the color selection.  I have some Crayola metalics that I got in our local drugstore for around $3 for 8, which is a good deal and they are really smooth. From all my sets the ones that I have many duplicates of are the blacks and browns and greys, which I hardly ever use.  I use up my aquamarines, greens and reds the fastest.
> 
> Oops forgot to mention brand:
> 
> ...



If I could get singles that would be great.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 17, 2015)

ndynt said:


> Dover Publications had a great sale on their coloring books.  60% off.  I just looked and unfortunately their international shipping rates are very high.  But, you can sign up for daily sample pages.  They include coloring pages you can download and print, using a good quality paper.  I have found some interesting Art Deco pages on there.  Here are the adult coloring books  http://store.doverpublications.com/...-haven-.html?gclid=CP_FoZqL_sQCFZUdgQodin0ALg



Quite a big variety.  Might have some shipped to US where I'll be the end of August.


----------



## Cookie (Apr 17, 2015)

Of course, you don't want to ship from the US that would be madness.  This is just a picture of another product or something similar which may be available where you are.  I find Prismacolor to be a very good brand, and the price is good.


----------



## ndynt (Apr 17, 2015)

Watch for their next sales.  Have them routinely.  Till then try the daily sample pages.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 17, 2015)

Cookie said:


> Of course, you don't want to ship from the US that would be madness.  This is just a picture of another product or something similar which may be available where you are.  I find Prismacolor to be a very good brand, and the price is good.



Prismacolor is the brand that got bad reviews on Amazon.  Most said it was too easy to break them.  I was going to order some but the reviews put me off.


----------



## Cookie (Apr 17, 2015)

Strange, because mine never break and I've had them for a many years. I find that certain colors (pastels) have a creamy texture which makes working them a very smooth, experience. Maybe the newer ones are different, who knows.  There are so many brands out there to choose from anyway and its not a huge risk.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 17, 2015)

Cookie said:


> Strange, because mine never break and I've had them for a many years. I find that certain colors (pastels) have a creamy texture which makes working them a very smooth, experience. Maybe the newer ones are different, who knows.  There are so many brands out there to choose from anyway and its not a huge risk.



Strange that it was the biggest complaint.  Most liked the pencils except for that and they complained when it broke you lost of pencil sharpening it. 

No, not a huge risk but I'm trying not to spend too much on this just now as we've got two big trips coming up and don't really want to keep buying pencils and colouring books that I'm not happy with.  Already made a mistake buying the twisty pencils and crayons  I would love to get at least the 72 set of Faber Castell.  

Got a ton to colour in the two books I have now but will need to get a spiral bound for travel.  Don't know if I can't do this on a plane as the pull down trays are so small and I usually have some type of drink on it.


----------



## Cookie (Apr 17, 2015)

Well, good luck with that.  I don't always work at a table, instead I do it sitting comfortably in an armchair, and clip the work onto a piece of thin wood or cardboard with a large paperclip for control and then can move it around on my lap, upside down, sideways, whatever. The only thing is the pencil crayons can get all over the place, so I keep them either flat on a tray on a table next to me, or in a jar.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 17, 2015)

Cookie said:


> Well, good luck with that.  I don't always work at a table, instead I do it sitting comfortably in an armchair, and clip the work onto a piece of thin wood or cardboard with a large paperclip for control and then can move it around on my lap, upside down, sideways, whatever. The only thing is the pencil crayons can get all over the place, so I keep them either flat on a tray on a table next to me, or in a jar.



I've been sitting on the sofa cross-legged with a cushioned lap tray and for single sheets I put them on a clipboard as well, or just the colouring book. I keep the pencils in their tray on the coffee table in front of me as well as the sharpener.  

Funny, I wouldn't even have thought of this except that a friend posted an article about it on Facebook.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 17, 2015)

I can't stand it anymore, I am going to a locally owned bookstore to purchase  adult coloring books and coloured pencils, one new addiction coming up!


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 17, 2015)

Go for it, Shali!


----------



## Cookie (Apr 17, 2015)

Super ..... I haven't actually got one yet, but am going to buy one pronto!


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 17, 2015)

My daughter in law loves these, but I've never tried them.


----------



## ndynt (Apr 24, 2015)

Dover had some interesting free coloring pages this morning.   Nature and Floral Mandelas.  One woman said she uses gel pens, for they do not bleed. Said she like the effect of the glitter ones.  Do not know about that, except for fairies, perhaps?  Hope these links can be opened, without signing up for free samples. 
http://www.doverpublications.com/sampler/0424
http://www.doverpublications.com/zb/samples/491374/sample3d.htm


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 24, 2015)

Nice, Nona.  Haven't seen gel pens, sounds interesting.  Got grandson here this weekend so my pencils and colouring books are on a high shelf.


----------



## ndynt (Apr 24, 2015)

AM, the Walmart in Glasgow has them.  I bought the set all the way to the bottom of the page..for Zentangle.  Points were not fine enough...but, would be wonderful for coloring.  Great assortment and metallic ones also.  They say they are out of stock.  Perhaps they can get them for you from another store?  http://www.walmart.com/search/?query=Gel+Pens


----------



## Cookie (Apr 24, 2015)

Nona, gel pens are wonderful.  I use them in a lot of my artwork. I think they'd look great for the mandalas too - give a solid even cover. Love metallics - paint, pens and pencil crayons too.


----------



## ndynt (Apr 24, 2015)

Cookie, other than coloring books, what do you use them for?  I like their smooth lines and that they do not smudge.   Trying to figure out what I can use all these wonderful colors for.   Just wish I could find them in very fine points.  Especially, white ones.


----------



## Cookie (Apr 24, 2015)

Hi Nona, I use gel pens to adding texture on top watercolors, to use in collages, for bordering, writing, drawing, anything at all.  I like white and gold and silver too.  They do run out of ink fast though.  I keep mine in an airtight can to prevent drying out.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 24, 2015)

ndynt said:


> AM, the Walmart in Glasgow has them.  I bought the set all the way to the bottom of the page..for Zentangle.  Points were not fine enough...but, would be wonderful for coloring.  Great assortment and metallic ones also.  They say they are out of stock.  Perhaps they can get them for you from another store?  http://www.walmart.com/search/?query=Gel+Pens




Nona, there are no Walmarts here. I'm sure I can find some online.


----------



## drifter (Apr 24, 2015)

Remember those color by the numbers books. They almost made an artist of me.


----------



## ndynt (Apr 24, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Nona, there are no Walmarts here. I'm sure I can find some online.


:crying:  LOL  I looked to see if there were any...saw that ASDA had joined with Walmart.  Never imagined they would not use Walmart's name.  Put Glasgow Scotland it Walmart's store locater and never noticed they gave me Glasgow, KY LOL.   Sorry.  How much do you think it would cost to send you some?  If they still have the multipen packet at my Walmart.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 24, 2015)

Drifter, I would like a paint by number book on life!


----------



## ndynt (Apr 24, 2015)

Cookie said:


> Hi Nona, I use gel pens to adding texture on top watercolors, to use in collages, for bordering, writing, drawing, anything at all.  I like white and gold and silver too.  They do run out of ink fast though.  I keep mine in an airtight can to prevent drying out.


Thank you, Cookie.  Will have to put mine in a can.  As well try the watercolor embellishments.  Yes, the white ones run out ink very quickly.  Even just drawing lines.


----------



## drifter (Apr 24, 2015)

Shal, I wonder what that color by number book on life would show. How would it be laid out? Would it start with an individual and work toward some grand scheme? Or began a grand potential and zero in on a single life? I'm not a dreamer or a designer, you decide.


----------



## drifter (Apr 24, 2015)

Well that lets me out. Too delicate for my big hands.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 24, 2015)

Drifter, perhaps the point of the book might be that it contained many pages, each with a different 'painting',  I think that might preclude having to make a decision re one size fits all. More inclusive , less reductionist approach? You can use felt tip pens, so hand size not a factor.


----------



## drifter (Apr 24, 2015)

I think I'll go play in the sand box.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 25, 2015)

ndynt said:


> :crying:  LOL  I looked to see if there were any...saw that ASDA had joined with Walmart.  Never imagined they would not use Walmart's name.  Put Glasgow Scotland it Walmart's store locater and never noticed they gave me Glasgow, KY LOL.   Sorry.  How much do you think it would cost to send you some?  If they still have the multipen packet at my Walmart.



I wondered if you ended up with a Glasgow in the US. LOL.  I found gel pens on Amazon UK, but thanks.


----------



## merlin (Apr 25, 2015)

When I first heard of this on our news I thought it sounded a bit of an odd thing for an adult to do, but from what I have seen on this thread they can be pretty good works of art, and very fulfilling from what has been said here! I am not sure if I would have the patience though


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 25, 2015)

I'm with you Merlin...I could _never_ have the patience for this...nooo way, but I do enjoy looking at the art others have produced..


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 25, 2015)

merlin said:


> When I first heard of this on our news I thought it sounded a bit of an odd thing for an adult to do, but from what I have seen on this thread they can be pretty good works of art, and very fulfilling from what has been said here! I am not sure if I would have the patience though



It's a very mindful thing to do.  You are very focused on choosing colours, staying in the lines so aren't busy being stressed or letting your mind flit here and there. And they can be very pretty!


----------



## merlin (Apr 25, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> It's a very mindful thing to do.  You are very focused on choosing colours, staying in the lines so aren't busy being stressed or letting your mind flit here and there. And they can be very pretty!



I think that's the problem Annie, my mind is ever restless and resists being focussed which is why mindfulness exercises, and meditation in general are so difficult I find.
From what I read the choice of crayons, pencils, paper and designs looks to be fascinating, my mind would love the setting and buying all the stuff, but would never actually use it


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 25, 2015)

merlin said:


> I think that's the problem Annie, my mind is ever restless and resists being focussed which is why mindfulness exercises, and meditation in general are so difficult I find.



Mine too !!


----------



## ndynt (Apr 25, 2015)

merlin said:


> I think that's the problem Annie, my mind is ever restless and resists being focussed which is why mindfulness exercises, and meditation in general are so difficult I find.
> From what I read the choice of crayons, pencils, paper and designs looks to be fascinating, my mind would love the setting and buying all the stuff, but would never actually use it


I can totally relate, Holly and Merlin.  I look at the coloring books and my mind tries to find things I can do with the wonderful designs. Why I find Zentangle more fulfilling, yet relaxing.


----------



## merlin (Apr 26, 2015)

ndynt said:


> I can totally relate, Holly and Merlin.  I look at the coloring books and my mind tries to find things I can do with the wonderful designs. Why I find Zentangle more fulfilling, yet relaxing.



I have never heard of Zentangle Nona, I will have a look for it online.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 26, 2015)

merlin said:


> I think that's the problem Annie, my mind is ever restless and resists being focussed which is why mindfulness exercises, and meditation in general are so difficult I find.
> From what I read the choice of crayons, pencils, paper and designs looks to be fascinating, my mind would love the setting and buying all the stuff, but would never actually use it



Meditation is very good for improving concentration.  I focus on the breath, counting each in and out.  When thoughts come in, which they will, you notice them then put them in a balloon and watch them float away.  Then go back to counting.  It's difficult for everybody.  The reason most people won't try it is that they think their minds must be totally silent.  You must be a very advanced monk to do that!

It's easier to do mindfulness exercises.  I have an app on my phone which randomly rings a bell every hour or so.  You're supposed to stop and notice what you are doing, feeling, smelling, seeing, etc and notice your breathing.

I'm surprised at how well I can stop random thoughts while I am colouring.  It's like when I was a kid with my colouring books and crayons.


----------



## ndynt (Apr 26, 2015)

merlin said:


> I have never heard of Zentangle Nona, I will have a look for it online.





Ameriscot said:


> Meditation is very good for improving concentration.  I focus on the breath, counting each in and out.  When thoughts come in, which they will, you notice them then put them in a balloon and watch them float away.  Then go back to counting.  It's difficult for everybody.  The reason most people won't try it is that they think their minds must be totally silent.  You must be a very advanced monk to do that!
> 
> It's easier to do mindfulness exercises.  I have an app on my phone which randomly rings a bell every hour or so.  You're supposed to stop and notice what you are doing, feeling, smelling, seeing, etc and notice your breathing.
> 
> I'm surprised at how well I can stop random thoughts while I am colouring.  It's like when I was a kid with my colouring books and crayons.


Merlin, Zentangle is considered Yoga for the brain.  An advanced form of doodling.
AM, that app sounds interesting. What is it called?  Although, at one time, I taught Relaxtion Therapy and even Over Easy Yoga....meditation is very difficult for me.   
Even as a child I could not color.  Had to draw or paint instead.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 26, 2015)

ndynt said:


> Merlin, Zentangle is considered Yoga for the brain.  An advanced form of doodling.
> AM, that app sounds interesting. What is it called?  Although, at one time, I taught Relaxtion Therapy and even Over Easy Yoga....meditation is very difficult for me.
> Even as a child I could not color.  Had to draw or paint instead.



Mindfulness Bell app from Plum Village - Thich Naht Hanh's sangha.

http://plumvillage.org/mindfulness-practice/bell-of-mindfulness/

I find it very difficult to consistently meditate.  I thought I'd be inspired to meditate while in Thailand but I didn't.  I saw people sometimes sitting on big boulders just off shore in a meditation position.


----------



## ndynt (Apr 26, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Mindfulness Bell app from Plum Village - Thich Naht Hanh's sangha.
> 
> http://plumvillage.org/mindfulness-practice/bell-of-mindfulness/
> 
> I find it very difficult to consistently meditate.  I thought I'd be inspired to meditate while in Thailand but I didn't.  I saw people sometimes sitting on big boulders just off shore in a meditation position.


Thank you, am definetly going to try it.


----------



## ndynt (Apr 26, 2015)

Cookie said:


> Hi Nona, I use gel pens to adding texture on top watercolors, to use in collages, for bordering, writing, drawing, anything at all.  I like white and gold and silver too.  They do run out of ink fast though.  I keep mine in an airtight can to prevent drying out.


Cookie, have you seen this?  I just discovered the exciting new DecoArt product....Media Fluid Acrylics   Pure acrylic pigments, suspended in a glaze like medium.  No fillers.   So you have a transparent color, to apply on collages.  With no clouding  or covering of your collage pieces, without the shine of glazes. 
Here  is a demonstration.  Ignore the beginning. She tries to sell her  products initially....then goes into the impressive new medium  techniques.  The possibilities...it really makes things POP.   Hope it  unleashes your creativity, as it is mine.


----------



## merlin (Apr 26, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Mindfulness Bell app from Plum Village - Thich Naht Hanh's sangha.
> 
> http://plumvillage.org/mindfulness-practice/bell-of-mindfulness/
> 
> I find it very difficult to consistently meditate.  I thought I'd be inspired to meditate while in Thailand but I didn't.  I saw people sometimes sitting on big boulders just off shore in a meditation position.



Thanks for the App idea Annie that may help, I did look up Zentangle, but not sure if I would actually use it. .................I do seem to have this inner voice that whenever I do something relaxing, I should be doing something more practical/useful, its like an old disused "Protestant Work Ethic" I harbour within me.


----------



## Cookie (Apr 26, 2015)

Mindfulness meditation is great, but I don't know if that's what I'm  doing it, because I find I get so spaced out sometimes I just have to  sit down and close my eyes and am gone for an hour or so, not sleeping  or dreaming, aware of breathing and sitting.  It might be the old  transcendental meditation that I've done most of my life. Whatever it  is, I'm refreshed and happy afterwards.

Zentangles might be a good thing for me to try. My printer is out of ink and I'm not that organized to order from Amazon to get the Mandala coloring book, unless I draw my own mandalas.  

http://www.amazon.com/One-Zentangle-Day-Relaxation-Inspiration/dp/1592538118

Just picked up some new Crayola pencils and twisty crayons.  Pretty good for the price $6 and $7 each.  Fine for playing around with my amateur artwork.  I think the twisty crayons are pretty good for filling in and doing bigger areas. Got my scanner going and here a couple of very simple pieces from last year. I like to get a deep solid effect and layer the colors.

Nona, those media fluid transparent acrylics glazes look like something I'd like to find. 


View attachment 17430


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 26, 2015)

TM works for me too Cookie!


----------



## ndynt (Apr 26, 2015)

Oh Merlin, the work ethic thing is so prevelent in our generation.  I cannot do anything creative unless I am doing it for someone.  Thankfully, my friends and family argue about who is the recipient of whatever I create.  So, everything I do is directed towards a person.  Thinking about them as I create.   Weird or what....:dunno:


----------



## ndynt (Apr 26, 2015)

Cookie said:


> Mindfulness meditation is great, but I don't know if that's what I'm  doing it, because I find I get so spaced out sometimes I just have to  sit down and close my eyes and am gone for an hour or so, not sleeping  or dreaming, aware of breathing and sitting.  It might be the old  transcendental meditation that I've done most of my life. Whatever it  is, I'm refreshed and happy afterwards.
> 
> Zentangles might be a good thing for me to try. My printer is out of ink and I'm not that organized to order from Amazon to get the Mandala coloring book, unless I draw my own mandalas.
> 
> ...



The book looks interesting, Cookie.  Love the way you can blend with crayons.    This is a interesting coloring concept....blending with Sharpies and colored pencils.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 26, 2015)

Cookie said:


> Mindfulness meditation is great, but I don't know if that's what I'm  doing it, because I find I get so spaced out sometimes I just have to  sit down and close my eyes and am gone for an hour or so, not sleeping  or dreaming, aware of breathing and sitting.  It might be the old  transcendental meditation that I've done most of my life. Whatever it  is, I'm refreshed and happy afterwards.
> 
> Zentangles might be a good thing for me to try. My printer is out of ink and I'm not that organized to order from Amazon to get the Mandala coloring book, unless I draw my own mandalas.
> 
> ...



Very nice Cookie.  I bought the Crayola twisty pencils and crayons but I need a sharp point to colour in these tiny spaces in my colouring books or mandalas.  So I've given those to my grandson and am using the Faber Castell pencils and really happy with those.  Though I think I will order some gel pens.


----------



## merlin (Apr 26, 2015)

ndynt said:


> Oh Merlin, the work ethic thing is so prevelent in our generation.  I cannot do anything creative unless I am doing it for someone.  Thankfully, my friends and family argue about who is the recipient of whatever I create.  So, everything I do is directed towards a person.  Thinking about them as I create.   Weird or what....:dunno:



Yes Nona my daughters are always saying ..............but Dad you have worked all your life, you don't have to do anything now, just enjoy being retired, ...........but it doesn't sink in. Like you I do feel better when I create anything that its for someone,


----------



## ndynt (May 21, 2015)

Annie, Dover is having a 60% off sale on their coloring books today.  Would be a good time to order your supply and have them shipped to Mn.  Would then be ready to bring them back to Scotland.  http://store.doverpublications.com/coloringblowout.html


----------



## Ameriscot (May 21, 2015)

ndynt said:


> Annie, Dover is having a 60% off sale on their coloring books today.  Would be a good time to order your supply and have them shipped to Mn.  Would then be ready to bring them back to Scotland.  http://store.doverpublications.com/coloringblowout.html



Thanks, Nona!  I'll check them out.


----------



## AZ Jim (May 21, 2015)

Is this the new crochet or sewing circle?  If so, where's the gossip about that widow down the road?


----------



## Ameriscot (May 21, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Is this the new crochet or sewing circle?  If so, where's the gossip about that widow down the road?



Tsk tsk, Jim.  Gossip?  Us?!  Never.


----------



## AZ Jim (May 21, 2015)

I see those eyes rollin...


----------



## Ralphy1 (May 22, 2015)

Now who is stirring the pot?   nthego:


----------



## ndynt (Jul 20, 2015)

Annie,look at these.   Even a artist's site has now has a new, great assortment of coloring books.  Do not know if you can click on links from here.  If not, try the web site.  It will allow you to look at all the pages in each book. I find 
the he animal one is really interesting

t


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 20, 2015)

ndynt said:


> Annie,look at these.   Even a artist's site has now has a new, great assortment of coloring books.  Do not know if you can click on links from here.  If not, try the web site.  It will allow you to look at all the pages in each book. I find
> the he animal one is really interesting
> 
> t






Those look nice!  I see several that look good.  I think I'm going to shop around for colouring books while I'm in Michigan.  I'll be there the end of August.  Maybe my granddaughters and I can colour together.  I think I need a more extensive set of coloured pencils as well.  I like these Faber Castell ones a lot but I need more choice of colours.  It will be much cheaper to buy a bigger set over there.


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 20, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Those look nice!  I see several that look good.  I think I'm going to shop around for colouring books while I'm in Michigan.  I'll be there the end of August.  *Maybe my granddaughters and I can colour together*.  I think I need a more extensive set of coloured pencils as well.  I like these Faber Castell ones a lot but I need more choice of colours.  It will be much cheaper to buy a bigger set over there.



Oh yes! ...  I got started doing adult coloring books when my granddaughters came over on the weekends.  It is addicting for sure!
Something else I bought that is a whole lot of fun   ... Dot to Dot Book - this is great fun ..(and challenging)   ... it even comes spiral bound.  Amazon used to carry it, but looks like they sold out. 

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/bra...rnational-staff/1115121782?ean=9781450875752# < this  particular book is the best!   i wish they would print a follow-up.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 20, 2015)

Bonnie said:


> Oh yes! ...  I got started doing adult coloring books when my granddaughters came over on the weekends.  It is addicting for sure!
> Something else I bought that is a whole lot of fun   ... Dot to Dot Book - this is great fun ..(and challenging)   ... it even comes spiral bound.  Amazon used to carry it, but looks like they sold out.
> 
> http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/bra...rnational-staff/1115121782?ean=9781450875752# < this  particular book is the best!   i wish they would print a follow-up.



That's interesting.  I only thought of dot to dot as for kids.  I'll look into that.  I loved it as a child.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 20, 2015)

OK!  I officially feel vindicated for holding long animated conversations punctuated with some salty language with my pet rock.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 20, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> OK!  I officially feel vindicated for holding long animated conversations punctuated with some salty language with my pet rock.



Men are allowed to colour as well, Jim!


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 20, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> That's interesting.  I only thought of dot to dot as for kids.  I'll look into that.  I loved it as a child.



Heck! .. you can color the pictures in the dot to dot when you finish a puzzle.  .. ..a 2fer.. they are each long and elaborate.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 20, 2015)

Bonnie said:


> Heck! .. you can color the pictures in the dot to dot when you finish a puzzle.  .. ..a 2fer.. they are each long and elaborate.



Cool!


----------



## ndynt (Jul 20, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Is this the new crochet or sewing circle?  If so, where's the gossip about that widow down the road


Here you go Jim.  Join in.  Coloring Books for Men....cars, trucks, super intelligent, even some x rated ones.
http://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&ke...vptwo=&hvqmt=e&hvdev=c&ref=pd_sl_5xftts0bp8_e


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 20, 2015)

Oh Nona!  Be still my heart!  X rated coloring books...rushing out to buy 'em.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 20, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Oh Nona!  Be still my heart!  X rated coloring books...rushing out to buy 'em.



Naughty boy!


----------



## ndynt (Aug 2, 2015)

Today is National Coloring Book Day.....  It has become such a phenomenon that now there are even Coloring Parties being held.  A glass of wine and crayons :why:http://www.meetup.com/Adult-Coloring-Party/


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 2, 2015)

ndynt said:


> Today is National Coloring Book Day.....  It has become such a phenomenon that now there are even Coloring Parties being held.  A glass of wine and crayons :why:http://www.meetup.com/Adult-Coloring-Party/




Haha!  How cool!  I told my sister about my colouring and she said she always liked it.  I'm bringing my pencils and books with me to the US on my upcoming trip.  Just have to keep 5 year old granddaughter away from them!


----------



## ndynt (Oct 4, 2015)

Kindle/Amazon is offering a free coloring book sampler, with a pdf of pages you can download/print.  Some interesting subjects. 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B014610G7K/ref=pe_385040_117923520_TE_M1T1DP


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 4, 2015)

ndynt said:


> Kindle/Amazon is offering a free coloring book sampler, with a pdf of pages you can download/print.  Some interesting subjects.
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B014610G7K/ref=pe_385040_117923520_TE_M1T1DP



Thanks Nona!


----------



## Cookie (Oct 4, 2015)

Thanks, Nona.  I don't have kindle, but was recently gifted with two excellent coloring books as well as 2 big boxes of wonderful Staetler pencil crayons and fine felt tip pens.  So I'm all set for the next rainy day.


----------



## ndynt (Oct 4, 2015)

Cookie, you do not need a kindle.  Just the Kindle app or if you are using a pc you can download Kindle.  I downloaded the pdf on my pc and saved it, to print out. Here is the url for the pdf.  See if you can open it.
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BxbyitRqJo89Q2ZReXdYbXdvRms/view?pli=1


----------



## Cookie (Oct 4, 2015)

That is fantastic.  Beautiful too.  No problem saving the link.  Thanks so much.


----------

